# 이제부터 뭐든 내 멋대로 맘 먹을 때



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I was reading the lyrics of a song called "Happy Things," and had a question about the 2nd line of the following verse:

예상대로 일이 술술 풀려갈 때
이제부터 뭐든 내 멋대로 맘 먹을 때
아주 맛있는걸 먹었을 때
세상에나~! 힘도 안 줬는데 쾌변

I know that 맘 먹을 때 comes from 마음먹다, which the dictionary tells me means "to decide/resolve on" or  "to make up one's mind." Does the 2nd line mean, "Times when, from now on, I get to decide everything as I please"?? There must be some better way to interpret this...

Any help is appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## Superhero1

Well.. I think your translation was good. 'When I can decide regardless of anything else ' maybe?


----------



## 82riceballs

gotcha thanks!


----------



## wildsunflower

Or "when I can do whatever I want".


----------

